
Shariq Hashme Arrested for Embezzling Money from Scale AI - lipschitz
https://qz.com/1688427/fbi-used-paypal-verification-history-to-track-cybercriminal/
======
nylonon
Such a big shame how ceo is handling this...

~~~
player64
what do you mean?

